# PCD on 7/17



## Nitros (May 26, 2012)

I am scheduled for BMW 101 experience on 7/17 as I am taking delivery of my 2013 X5 35i Premium next week from the dealer and he gave me a voucher for 101 on this date. 

Are there anyone here who is taking deliver on the same date?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Hopefully I'll be in the office that day and will have a chance to say hello! Enjoy your new BMW X5!


----------



## Nitros (May 26, 2012)

I-Won-Today said:


> Hopefully I'll be in the office that day and will have a chance to say hello! Enjoy your new BMW X5!


Jonathan, We are eager to meet you as well. I and my wife (Shibu & Salomi) will be there on 7/17. How many people will be doing the PCD & 101 that day?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Nitros said:


> Jonathan, We are eager to meet you as well. I and my wife (Shibu & Salomi) will be there on 7/17. How many people will be doing the PCD & 101 that day?


Right now we have 8 vehicles (16 people). They can add 4 more vehicles to that day which don't take delivery or require a vehicle overview (BMW 101 or ED vehicles) to max out at 24 people.

Look forward to seeing you soon :thumbup:


----------

